# طرق استخلاص الذهب



## بابكريحى (2 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اولا ...
من طرق استخلاص الذهب هى طريقة التعويم الرغوى الانتقائى ...اريد معلومات عنها نسبة الاستخلاص واهم من ذلك المواد التى تضاف لكى يعوم الذهب والمرغيات ....
وهل هناك طريقة اخرى للسيانيد غير عملية الheap والاسترجاع بمحلول الايثر؟؟


----------



## الطائر الجريح2020 (29 مايو 2012)

​السلام عليكم اولا ...
من طرق استخلاص الذهب هى طريقة الماء الملكي..اريد معلومات عنها نسبة الاستخلاص واهم من ذلك المواد التى تضاف لكى يسقط الذهب


----------



## عبدالاله فراج (20 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن معرفة المواد المساعدة لعملية صهر برادة الذهب ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## الوردة z (10 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع حلووووووو


----------



## سلطان الشيخي (4 أغسطس 2014)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بالنسبه لطريقه التعويم كما تفضلت هي احدئ طرق استخلاص الذهب 
واما من ناحيه نسبة الاستخلاص فتختلف وهناك عدة نقاط تؤثر علي هذه النسبه 
- نسبة الذهب في الخام 
- المعادن الموجوده مع الذهب فضه - نحاس - زنك 
- حجم جزيئات الخام المراد فصله 
يستخدم التعويم كمرحله اولئ لوجود عناصر مصاحبه واذا لم يوجد 
نكتفي بالسيانيد ...

المواد المضافه 
ماده تستخدم collector تعمل طبقه حوالين الذهب تجعله يلتصق بالفقاعات المتكونه علي السطح 

وماده frother لعمل الرغوة في وجود الهواء ودفعه للاعلئ

وتستخدم ماده علي حسب مايصاحب جزيئات الذهب 

لتهبيط العنصر الغير مرغوب استخلاصه .

وغالبا يكون الذهب مع الرصاص - النحاس والفضه وناادرا مايكون نقي .. 

اما الشق الاخر من استفسارك 

السيانيد يستخدم بطريقه الترشيح Leaching 

حيث يضاف كمية من السيانيد علي حسب نسبة الذهب المراد استخلاصه 

بعد ذلك يتم امراره علي الكربون النشط لاستخلاص الذهب من المحلول في مرحلة تسمئ الامتزاز .
-
-
- 
نسبة استخلاص الذهب بالسيانيد % 96 اعلئ من التعويم 

يتم الاسترجاع باضافة CN + Caustic كمحلول بامراره علي الكربون المتشبع 

عند درجة حراره 120 درجه مئويه غالبا

اتمنئ ان اكون افدتك .


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 أغسطس 2014)

*استخلاص الذهب*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 أغسطس 2014)

*Seperation of Gold using Cyanide Processing*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 أغسطس 2014)

*طرق إستخلاص الذهب*​​​​​​تختلف طريقة الإستخلاص على الأسس التالية:-
*1-نسبة الذهب فى العينه*
*2-حجم جزيئات الذهب** ..مرئية..ميكروسكوبية..الخ**.. *
*3-نوع المعادن المتداخلة مع الذهب*





الذهب اما ان يكون مع معادن اخرى مثل الفضة , النحاس , الزنك ولذلك يستخدم التعويم لفصل تلك المعادن وا ذا كان الذهب مع الفضة لا يحتاج الى التعويم 

*أما عن طرق **إستخلاص الذهب فهى**:*
*1-**طريقة السيانيد**..أكفأ**الطرق*
*2-**طريقة الماء الملكى**...تحتاج إلى دراية**بخطورة الغازات وأيضا عملية ترسيب الذهب من بين المعادن الذائبة معه تكون معقدة**لغير الكيميائيين الخبرة*
*3-**طريقة الرصاص **وهى تأتى **بنسبة 100% من الذهب الموجود وتناسب العينات الميكروسكوبية ..لكن سيئاتها*
*a-التكلفة*
*b-خطورة عملية إسترجاع الذهب والتى تسمى** Cupellationوهى تسبب**أبخرة رصاص بنسبة كبيرة جدا*
*4-**طريقة الزئبق** ..كفائة هذه الطريقة لا تتعدى 40% إضافة إلى أنها لا تصلح للعينات الميكروسكوبية** ..وهنا**أنوه عن أن طريقة إستعادة الذهب تكون بطريقة ال** distellation.*
*وهناك طرق تعتمد على الطرد**المركزى .. ولكن هذه الطرق لاتتناسب إلا مع العينات التى تحتوى على قطع مرئية من **الذهب **أو على الأقل ليست متداخلة مع جزيئات السليكا .*
*وقبل أن نتحدث عن طرق الأستخلاص أود أن أذكر معلومة ..الذهب لايوجد على هيئة مركب أبدا ولكن يوجد مستقل على هيئة إما قطع صغيرة جدا أو قطع كبيرة مرئية وأحيانا كتل تصل إلى عدة أوقيات ولكن غالب تواجد الذهب على شكل ميكروسكوبى متداخل مع جزيئات السليكا الموجودة معه.*
*



الطريقة الأولى *
*1-**طريقة السيانيد**..:-**وهذه الطريقة كما أشرنا هى أفضل الطرق من حيث*
*1-التكلفة الكلية.*
*2-كمية الملوثات الضارة بالبيئة.*
*3- كفائة الأستخلاص ..حيث تصل كفائتها إلى 96%.*
*4-إمكانية عمل **recycling **للمواد المستخدمة مرة أخرى .*
*خطوات الطريقة:-*
قبل عملية الطحن لا بد من التكسير والذى يتم عاى ثلاث مراحل 
*1- **الطحن**:*
*وهو ضرورى جدا فى استخلاص الذهب في كل الطرق ولكن في طريقة السيانيد له أهمية خاصة لأنه لابد ان لاتزيد حجم حبيبات الصخورعن 100ميكرون وبالتالى تتوقف كفائة هذه الطريقة على كفائة الطحن....وهذه صورة أحد المطاحن المستخدمة فى الطحن.*







*2- **التركيز**:*
*وهى طريقة تعتمد على أن الذهب أعلى المعادن كثافة(كثافته النوعية19)وفيها يتم تقليب الصخور المطحونة فى إسطوانة معدنية كبيرة حتى تنزل جزيئات الذهب إلى أسفل وبالتالى يزداد تركيز الذهب فى الجزء السفلى وبالتالى تكون نتيجة الاستخلاص جيدة ....وإليكم صورة جهاز ال**Froth flotation*






*3-النقع:*
*وتتم بأخذ الجزء السفلى من الصخور التى تم تركيزها وينقع فى محلول03.%سيانيد *
*صوديوم ولابد أن يكونيكون الوسط قاعدى وبالتالى يضاف 2جم/لتر هيدروكسيد صوديوم ولايتم هذا التفاعل إلا في وجود الأكسجين وبالتالى لابد من إمرار تيار هواء داخل المحلول أوتقليب المحلول فى الطاحونة مع الصخور أثناء عملية الطحن...ولبيان ضرورة الأكسجين فى التفاعل.*
4Au + 8NaCN + O2 + 2H2O → 4NaAu(CN)2 + 4NaOH

*4-مرحله التكوير:*
*وهى اضافه نسبة معينه من الاسمنت والجبس لجعل الخام فى شكل كرات صغيرة ليسهل وضعها فى اكوام لتمرير السيانيد عليها*
*ملحوظة هامة جدا:*
*إذاكانت الصخور تحتوى على اى سلفيد لأى عنصر لابد من إضافة خطوة*
*5-التحميص:وهى تتم بتحميص الجزء الذى تم تركيزة قبل عملية النقع وذلك لمدة 12ساعة على الأقل عند درجةلاتقل عن 600 درجة مئوية وذلك للتخلص من عنصر الكبريت الذى يستهلك السيانيد بعيدا عن عملية الاستخلاص وذلك فى تكوين مركبات الثيوسيانات والتى توقف التفاعل نهائيا ..أيضا يمكن إضافة جزء ضئيل من أكسيد الرصاص لضمان إبعاد الكبريت تماما على التفاعل .*
وهذه بعض تفاعلات التحميص:​​For example:
CuS + 1.5O2 → CuO + SO2
and
2ZnS + 3O2 → 2ZnO + 2SO2
*5-إسترجاع اذهب :*
*ويتم ذلك عن طريق إمرار محلول السيانيد على كربون نشط ثم معاملة الكربون بعنصر الزنك أو مركب الأيثر لاسترجاع الذهب .*
*6-السبك:*
*يؤخذ الذهب على شكل بودرة شبيهة إلى حد كبير البن لونها بنى قاتم جدا ويتم السبك عند 1100درجة مئوية لمدة ساعتين ونصف .*
*كيفية السبك:*
*يتم وضع بودرة الذهب +بوراكس 10جزء +كربونات صوديوم 20جزء+سليكا فلور 40 جزء +نترات صوديوم 5 اجزاء أو ثانى أكسيد المنجنيز*
*- وظيفة نترات صوديوم أو ثانى أكسيد المنجنيزهى أكسدة أى معادن موجودة مع الذهب وإمرارها إلى مصهور السليكا وبالتالى الحصول على ذهب 999. أى عالى النقاوة .*
*- وظيفة البوراكس خفض درجة إنصهار السليكا من1700 إلى800 درجة مئوية.*
*- وظيفة كربونات الصوديوم جعل المصهور فى أقل درجة لزى حتى يسهل صبه وجمع الذهب منه.*
ملحوظة:
يمكن إستعادة الذهب بطرق كهربية (electroplating)ولكن تحتاج مهارة عالية.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 أغسطس 2014)

*استخلاص الذهب من الخام بواسطة محلول سيانيد الصوديوم ( طريقة cil )*​*تجهيز الخام للكسارة:-*
يتم تجهيز الخام للكسارة من واجهة التشغيل بواسطة الكراكة (Pokcling) التي تعمل علي الهدم من واجهات التشغيل ومن ثم يتم الشحن عبر هذه الكراكة في قلابات تبلغ سعتها 30طن ويتم تجميع المتبقي من الخام بواسطة الية الدوزر (Dozer) التي تعمل ككاشطة ميكانيكية حيث تقوم بتجميع الخام علي شكل اكوام في مكان واحد وشحنة من جديد بواسطة اللودر (Loder) في القلابات ويكون هناك عامل متواجد لمتابعة وتدوين عملية الشحن لتحديد حجم وكمية الخام المتجه للكسارة.
*التكسير والطحن:- *
يتم تجميع الخام الخارج من المنجمفي اعلي الكسارة وتقسيمة الي اجزاء حسب التاريخ والمكان الذي جمع منه وتوضيح علي كل جزء منه البيانات الخاصة به لعدم الاختلاط وتبدا مرحلة التكسير كالاتي :-
- توجد في اعلي الكسارة صبابة لاحتواء الخام اسفل منها يوجد المغذي (Feeder) الذي يمرر المواد المواد الخام الي الكسارة (Jow Crusher) التي تعمل علي تكسير الخام الي احجام 20cm ونقله بواسطة السيور الناقلة الي الغربال (Screen) ذو فتحات 10cm والذي يفصل الخام الي جزئين .
احجام اكبر من 10cm واحجام اقل من 10cm (Under Size) الاحجام الكبيرة (Over Size) نتيجة عبور السيور الناقلة الي الطواحين (Mills) الخارج من الطواحين مع الاحجام الاصغر من (Under Size) الخارجة من الغربال يذهبان معا عبر السير الناقل الذي يبلغ قطر فتحاته 19mm والذي بدوره ايضا يفصل الخام الي Over Size* Under Size 
الاحجام الصغيره (Under Size) الناتجة من الغربال الكبير هي المطلوبة حيث يتم نقلها عبر السير الناقل الي اكوام التخزين (Stock Pile)
اما الاحجام الكبيرة (Over Size) ترجع الي الطواحين مرة اخري وتسمي هذه المرحلة بالدائرة المقلقة (Close Circuit)
*التكور :-*
من اكوام التخزين يتم ازالة الخام بواسطة مفترين (2Feeders) عبر سيور ناقلة وقبل وصول الخام الي الخلاط (Agglomerator) يتم اضافة الاسمنت الية بنسبة 17 g عن طريق مضخة هوائية وبعدها يخرج الخام من الخلاط في صورة خصيبة جدا ممزوج من الاسمنت وهذه العملية ضرورية جدا وهي تساعد في مراحل الاستخلاص المقبلة وتساعد في تكوين ال Heap وتماسك الخام وكذلك تساعد حمض سيانيد الصوديوم في الخلخل داخل الاكوام .
يعمل الاسمنت علي تثبيت الجزيئات الناعمه علي الخشنة لتكوين كرات صغيرة من الخام حتي تعمل علي رفع المساميه وكذلك يعمل الاسمنت علي رفع قلوية الخام والمحلول الناتج مما يساعد في عملية الاستخلاص للذهب بواسطة محلول السيانيد والتي تتم في درجة قلوية مثلي تتراوح بين (10 - 11)PH
كذلك المكونات الحمضية لموجودة مع الخام التي تشعل لك محلول السيانيد داخل اسطوانة التكوير وتصاعد غاز الهيدوجين السام عند خلط الذهب مع محلول السيانيد داخل اسطوانة التكوير تبداء عملية الاستخلاص ويتفاعل حمض سيانيد الصوديوم في الوسط القلوي مكونا مركبا وفقا للمعادلات الاتية :-
Na2Cn+4Au+2H2o+o2 NaAU(CN)2+NaoH
بحيث يكون مركب الذهب السيانيدي قابل للذوبان في الماء 
تتم هذه العمليه بواسطة اسطوانات ضخمة دوارة تميل بزاوية 15 بقطر 4-5 قدم وطول يتراوح من 50 – 20 قدم بحيث تكون هذه الاسطوانات مفتوحة من الجانيين مجوفة من الداخل حيث توجد بها اسنان من الصاج علي الجدران تعمل علي خلط الخام وتقليبه اثناء الدوران ونتيجه لهذا المزج والخلط تتكون حبيبات صغيره من الخام في شكل كور صغيره من الخام التي تساعد في عملية السيدنة النهائية واصبح الخام جاهزا لعملية التكويم ثم التذويب والفصل .
*كيف يذيب السيانيد الذهب :-*
اثبتت الدراسات والابحاث ان السيانيد يذيب ويحلل الذهب من خاماته وذلك باضافة الاكسجين وهنالك ثلاثة معادلات كيميائية مستخدم فيها السيانيد بنسب متفاوتة وكانت النتائج ايضا علي حسب قوة السيانيد *والمعادلات هي :-*
4AU+8NaCN+O2+2H2o = 4NaAU(C) 2+4Naoh /1
2AU+4NaCN+o2+2H2o = 2NaAU(CN)2+2NaoH+H2 /2
AU+4NaCN+O2+H2o = NaAU(CN)2+NaoH+H2 /3
استخدمت هذه الطريقة لاول مرة في جنوب افريقيا في تسعينيات القرن التاسع عشر وهي طريقة فعالة جدا حيث تصل كفائتها (95 -90 )% ويعزي هذا لبعض الاسباب منها :-
1/ قلة التكلفة الكلية . 
2/ كمية الملوثات الضارة قليلة .
3/ امكانية استرجاع محلول السيانيد مره اخري 
العوامل المؤثرة في سرعة الاستخلاص :-
*(أ‌) ضغط الكسجين المذاب :-*
يرتفع ضغط الاكسجين المذاب بقوة تقلب المحلول ويقل بالتسخين وعملية الاستخلاص لا تتاثر كثيرا بضغط الاكسجين اذا كان محلول السيانيد شديد التخفيف ولكنها ترتفع بارتفاع ضغط الاكسجين المذاب كلما ارتفع تركيز السيانيد في المحلول .
*(ب‌) تركيز محلول السيانيد :-*
لا يؤثر تركيز محلول السيانيد الا اذا ارتفع ضغط الاكسجين المذاب عن معدل الضغط الجوي فحينها تزيد عملية الاستخلاص بارتفاع محلول السيانيد .
*(ج) درجة قلوية المحلول :-*
تتم عملية الاستخلاص في الوسط القلوي PH (10- 11) وتنخفض في الوسط الحمضي نسبة لتفاعل الاحماض مع السيانيد مكونة غاز السيانيد الهيدروجيني (HcN) 
NaCN+H+ HcN +Na++
كما يعمل ثاني اكسيد الكربون علي تحلل مركبات السيانيد اذا كان الوسط حمضيا كذلك 
2NaCn+Co2+H2o 2HcN + Na2co3
لهذا يجب حفظ المحلول قلويا باضافة الاسمنت الي الخام في مرحلة التكوير .
*(د) وجود بعض الشوائب :-*
تعمل عناصر الحديد (Fe) والنحاس (CU) والخارصين (Zn) والفضة (Ag) علي تقليل سرعة استخلاص الذهب وذلك باستهلاكها لمركب السيانيد ومركبات معه مما يقلل من فرصة تفاعل السيانيد مع الذهب .
*(ه) حجم جزيئات الذهب :-*
تتاثر سرعة عملية الاستخلاص تاثرا مباشرا بحجم جزيئات الذهب الموجودة في الخام فكلما كانت الجزيئات كتبرة قلة سرعة الاذابة والاستخلاص والعكس صحيح .
*امتزاز الذهب بواسطة الكربون Adsorption :-* 
يركز الذهب في محلوله عن طريق امتزازه بواسطة الكربون المنشط حيث يتم تصنيع الكربون بتسخين الكربون في افران عمودية في درجة حرارة عالية (1000 – 800) درجة وفي وجود قليل م بخار الماء والاكسجين بحيث تتكون مسامات وفتحات هائلة في جزيئات الكربون تزيد من مساحة سطح تلك الجزيئات وانسب انواع الكربون ذلك المصنع من شجرة جوز الهند نسبة لصلادته ومقاومته للتكسير عن طريق ضغط المحلول .
يمرر المحلول الحامل للذهب علي اعمدة اسطوانيه وهي عبارة عن (5) اعمدة يحتوي كل منها كمية من الكربون المنشط حيث يتم امتزاز ايو سيانيد الذهب (AU CN) علي سطح مسامات الكربون المنشط بينما يمر المحلول الخالي من الذهب ويستقبل في احواض كبيرة حيث يستخدم المحلول مره اخري في عملية رش الاكوام .
في النهاية نجد ان الذهب يترسب اكثر في العمود الاول ويتوزع اقل في الاعمدة الاخري وتؤجذ عينة من كل عمود لمعرفة ما ان تشبع الكربون بالذهب ام لا ويتم ذلك عن طريق جهاز يقوم بقراءة تشبع العمود .
*فصل ايون سيانيد الذهب من سطح الكربون المنشط :-*
عندما يتشبع الكربون بايون سيانيد الذهب يجب ازابته وفصل هذا الايون وترسيبة علي الاقطاب السالبة في الخلية الكهربية عن طريق التحلل الكهربي ويتم اذابة وفصل ايون سيانيد الذهب من سطح جزيئات الكربون المنشط باستخدام محلول قليل الحجم حتي يتم تركيز الذهب في درجة حرارة عالية ويتكون هذه المحلول المستخدم في الاذابة في المركبات التالية :-
1/ هيدروكسيد الصوديوم NaoH 
2/ كربونات الصوديوم Na2Co3
كحول ايثيلي 
يسخن المحلول في درجة حرارة 85 درجة مئوية ثم يمرر علي الكربون المنشط بايون سيانيد الذهب خيث يتم اذابة وفصل الايون من سطح الكربون ويمرر بمعدل 30 m/h .
*اعادة وتنشيط الكربون (Carbon activation):-*
بعد مرحلة فصل وااذبه سيانيد الذهب من سطح الكربون النشط ( فحم شجرة جوز الهند) يصبح غير نشط بعد فترة 70 يوم وبعدها لابد من تنشيطه ولذلك يغسل الكربون بالماء عذة مرات ثم يدخل في افران ذات درجة حرارة منخفضة يستعيد نشاطة حتي يتمكن من امتزاز الذهب مرة اخري وبعد هذه العملية تجري له بعض القراءات للتاكد من صلاحيته ..
*مرحلة الاستخلاص :-*
*الخلية الكهربية :-*
1/ يتكون الكاثود (Cathode) من مادة حديدية ناعمة تعرف بصوف الفولاذ (Steel Wool) وهي المادة التي تستخدم في جميع الاواني واختيرت هذه المادة لانها ستحرق فيما بعد مع الذهب ولا يؤثر علية .
2/ الانود (Anode) ويتكون من (Stain less Steel bar) وهو قضيب فولاذي غير قابل للصداء وموصل جيد للكهرباء مثل النحاس .
3/ مصدر الامداد الكهربي (Power Supply) ويجب ان يكون التيار المستخدم في عملية التحليل التيار المباشر (D-C) وليس تيار متردد (A-C).
4/ فرق الجهد (Voltage) يتراوح بين ( 3 – 8.2 )v وفرق الجهد يؤثر في عملية الترسيب (Dposide).
5/ التيار المباشر (D-C) لهذه الخلية يتراوح بين (500 – 400 )A وتستمر الخلية الكهربية .
التحليل الكهربي :-
يمر التيار الكهربائي المباشر الذي تبلغ فولتيته 3 v وشدته تتراوح بين A(500 – 400) وعند حدوث التحليل الكهربي يتباين ايون سيانيد الذهب الي عناصره الاساسية (CU- * AU+) فتتجه ايونات الذهب الموجبة الي القطب السالب (الكاثود) ويتم اختزالها الي فلز الذهب المتعادل الذي يترسب علي الالياف الحديدية بينما يتجه ايون السيانيد نحو الاقطاب الموجبة (الانود) ويمكن تلخيص عملية التحليل الكهربي كيميائيا كما ياتي :-
- يختزل ايون الذهب الموجب باضافة الكترون عند القطب السالب وبتكون فلز الذهب المتعادل كهربيا 
راسب AU+ +e- AU
H+ + H+ H2 غاز 
- عند الاقطاب الموجبة يحدث الاتي :
تتاكسد ايونات الهيدروكسيد (OH) المتكون من تحلل الماء موكنه الاكسجين والماء 
40H- + 4e 2H2o +o2 
فتكون نتيجة التحليل الكهربي :-
1/ ترسيب الذهب وتصاعد غاز الهيدروجين H2 عند الاقطاب السالبة .
2/ تكون الماء وتصاعد غاز الاكسجين O2 عند الاقطاب الموجبة وفي الكاثود يتكون محلول سيانيد الصوديوم (NaCn) وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم (NaoH).
محلول سيانيد الصوديوم بعد خروجه من الخلية ينزل علي تنك وبعد ذلك ينزل في الاحواض لكي يرش في الاكوام من جديد .
*عملية التنقية :-*
يتم فصل الذهب المترسب علي الاقطاب السالبة بصهرها في درجة حرارة عالية في افران توقد بواسطة الفرنيش في درجة حرارة تبلغ 1200 درجة مئوية .
حيث يتم خلط الاقطاب السالبة الحاملة للذهب بمركبات كيميائية تساعد في الصهر توضع في موضع الاحتراق داخل الفرن ويتم اشعال الفرن حيث ترتفع درجة الحرارة ويتم صهر جميع المكونات وتحويلها الي مصهور متجانس وبعدها يتم سكب الصهير في قوالب من الحديد الزهر تنفصل بعدها سبيكة الذهب في قاع القالب بينما تتحد الياف الحديد مع المركبات المساعده في الصهر مكونه طبقه خفيفة القوام وكثافتها اقل من كثافة الذهب وتتكون هذه الطبقة من مركبات الحديد وتبقي علي سطح سبيكة الذهب حتي يتم فصلها بالتكسير.
وتتكون هذه المركبات من الاتي :-
1/ نترات الصوديوم 32Z NaNo3 
2/ البوراكس 25Z Na2B4O7
3/ السيليكا 33Z Sio2
4/ كربونات الصوديوم 10Z Na2Co3 
فعند خلط هذه المركبات مع الاقطاب السالبة الحاملة للذهب تعمل علي خفض درجة حرارة الانصهار كما انها تتفاعل مع بعضا ومع الياف الحديد مكونه مصهور متجانس من مركبات السيليكا والبوراكس بينما يتم التفاعل بين المتبقي من السيليكا والبوراكس بواسطة اكسيد الصوديوم Na2O ويتلاشا الاحتراق الي غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون Co2 ويصبح بعد ذلك الذهب حرا اما المواد الاخري الناتجة من عملية الصهر فلقة كثافتها مقارنه بالذهب فانها تترسب في صورة طبقة زجاجية تطفو في السطح الخارجي لسبيكة الذهب ةيستعمل فصلها عند التبريد 
فنجد ان كل المركبات تحولت الي اكاسيد حمضية وقلوية وتتفاعل مع بعضها مكونة مركبات زجاجية خفيفة القوام 
بينما يبقي الذهب في حالته الفلزية غير متاثرا باي تفاعلات كيميائية ويهبط الي قاع القالب نسبة لارتفاع كثافته النوعية وبعد تكسير مركبات السليكا واليولات يام غسل سبيكة الذهب بحامض الهيدروكلورك المخفف (Hcl) لتنظيفها ومن ثم تجمع وتوزن
​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 أغسطس 2014)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174508.html


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ali4444 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا على الافادة.


----------

